# Working line GSD - very high drive



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Is anyone with a lot of time/patience and commitment looking for a very high drive, probable East German/Czech 10month old GSD for schutzhund or working trials?

This dog is being offered to the Police, but if they don't want him he will need a home with lots of training and work available - he is for an experienced (GSD) home only and will need a lot of training, time & commitment.

He is in the north of England - contact me if you are interested


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's a nice looking chap. Have you popped an advert for him on working trials world rescue page Working Trials World


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Depends on his nature.

It is very doubtful if anyone in Schutzhund would want him unless he came with papers.

Working Trials, could be a different story as no papers are needed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Bumping this


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

bumping again


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

This dog has been accepted (after a trial period) with one of the local (to the rescue) police forces, thankfully


----------

